# Cinderella



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's my baby - with open eyes!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

She's so beautiful Marie! You keep her so nice and fluffy! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, but I can't take credit - she looks like that all on her own.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Really? Aren't you lucky! She looks so poised too!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

She's so pretty! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

A Stevie Wonder song began playing in my head when I looked at your Baby's pics:

_Isn't she looove-ly...
Isn't she wooonn-derrr-ful...
Isn't she pre-e-cious..._


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, oh, the eyes always make me melt!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a gorgeous girl!!! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course I think she's a real beauty!


----------



## katswhiskas (Nov 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Lovely colour eyes. Is she a birman.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

you must have found the trick to get her to keep her eyes open. she is beautiful


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

katswhiskas said:


> She is gorgeous. Lovely colour eyes. Is she a birman.


Thank you. Yes, she is a Birman.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I do love :luv blue eyes! What a little honey she is!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow Marie,

Such a beautiful little lady. 
Her eyes are a beautiful shade of blue.
As for her grooming, I wish my cats would
learn how to keep themselves so well groomed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's a very good groomer.  

I was going through my old emails and came across a couple from the guy I rescued her from. Things that meant nothing to me then because I didn't know anything about cats, now explain a lot about her behavior. 

She was born to breeders, but see where the color comes down too far on one of her feet? That's a no-no, so the breeder just gave her away to the guy so no prospective buyers would see the flaw. So she was on her own at the age of 5 weeks old! It was this guy's first kitty and he didn't get any more for a couple years. I'm lucky she grooms herself so well and has no bad potty habits, considering she didn't have a Mom very long to teach her these things -- although the guy SAID the reason she was being kept locked in a bathroom was because she wouldn't share a litterbox. Then he started getting more and more cats and some dogs, and he just ignored her. She didn't know how to play and the other cats intimidated her. In fact, the whole time I was there to meet Cinderella, all he did was brag about two of his other cats, Minnie and her brother. :?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You said he had Cinderella in a bathroom for 9 months, right? That just breaks my heart. He should have started looking for another home much sooner, if that was going to be her situation.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh,those baby blues! Who could say 'no' to that face? She looks smart, too...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> You said he had Cinderella in a bathroom for 9 months, right? That just breaks my heart. He should have started looking for another home much sooner, if that was going to be her situation.


One of the reasons I believe in re-homing. He had her for almost the first four years of her life.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

well she looks very happy in your home!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

She's an absolute poppet and I think her paw markings are perfect


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cinderella is stunning! Her fur is so pretty! You take such great care of your girls, Marie!


----------



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ciinderella is so pretty,She has beautiful eyes :luv ,Made me think of the song Blue Eyes by Elton John:

Blue eyes baby's got blue eyes
Like a clear blue sky
Watching over me
Blue eyes I love blue eyes
When I'm by her side
Where I long to be
I will see

Blue eyes laughing in the sun
Laughing in the rain
Baby's got blue eyes
And I am Home, and I am home again


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Her eyes are so pretty! I love the blue <3

She really does look like a princess


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh My! She is beautiful!


----------

